# Width of Nitro boots?



## Axa (Dec 27, 2013)

Is there anyone who know for sure how nitro compares in front foot width compared to Salomon boots?

I have been riding Salomon Malamutes for many years and they have been but on the right side in width for me, and fits very well in my Flow bindings. Last year I tried on new Malamutes 16/17 or 17/18 ... not sure.
Unfortunately they were narrower then my previous Malamutes have been from new. I was recommended to try the Dialogue Wide wich no shop nearby carries. Ordered pair on eBay just to find out the same size differ 10mm in length, and not a chance that even one size down will fit Flow bindings since they are allot wider and also seems a bit bulkier overall then Malamutes.

So next step is to try Nitro. Just want to check so they are not even more narrow then Salomon Malamutes. 

I've read both statements they are for narrow feet. But someone that was width E (with narrow heel) liked them allot, best boot ever and so on...

Cheers

Gunnar

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


----------



## Axa (Dec 27, 2013)

To answer myself. After first try on it's clear Nitro are plenty wider n softer all over even at Nitros flex rate 8

Sent fra min Moto G (5) Plus via Tapatalk


----------

